# Kurt Moll



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

1938 - 2017

Parsifal, go to 3:38:44 for the Karfreitagszauber:






Don Giovanni:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Another one of my favorite singers is gone...


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Damn. He was a great singer. RIP


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Great singer of bass roles.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

A sad loss. He was one of the genuine great singers. I hate reading about this sort of thing. It reminds me too much of my own mortality. Sadly, unless I stop reading, it's unavoidable.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

If thats all you worry about, Barbebleu...don't be afraid. You will never be informed that your own death has happened.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Another one of my favorite singers is gone...


Mine too. Loved him in the Karajan Parsifal. Nobody did the Act One Gurnemanz monologue like Kurt Moll did.

A bass voice from heaven.

RIP Kurt Moll.


----------



## Morton (Nov 13, 2016)

I saw him sing Gurnemanz a couple of times at Covent Garden in 1980, he sang the role with total command, this performance remains one of my very top highlights of over 40 years of opera going.
He is wonderful in the Karajan recording but, if pushed to choose, I think I would go for his recording with Rafael Kubelik.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

interestedin said:


> If thats all you worry about, Barbebleu...don't be afraid. You will never be informed that your own death has happened.


Oh, I check the obituary columns every day just to make sure my name isn't there.:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Oh, I check the obituary columns every day just to make sure my name isn't there.:lol:


So far so good


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> So far so good


Absolutely. Anyway, death is only nature's way of telling you to slow down!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The finest Gurnemanz of his generation. A voice and role made for each other.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Dammit, I didn't know he had gone. As well as Gurnemanz that others have mentioned I love his recorded performances as Daland, King Marke, Pogner, Ochs and Rocco. A huge loss.
RIP


----------

